# signiertes Applet und Javascript



## Gast (9. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein signiertes Applet, mit dem ich eine Anwendung auf dem lokalen Rechner starten möchte.
Das Applet ist relativ simpel, es besitzt nur einen Button, der eine Methode aufruft, die die lokale Anwendung startet.

Soweit funktioniert auch alles. Aus Design-Gründen möchte ich jedoch den Button im Applet durch einen HTML-Button ersetzen, welcher per Javascript die Methode aufruft, die sonst der AWT-Button aufgerufen hat.

Leider bekomme ich jedoch hier  die Fehlermeldung


```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission <<ALL FILES>> execute)
```

wenn ich die Methode per Javascript anspreche. 
Wie gesagt, das Applet ist signiert und wenn ich auf den Button im Applet klicke funktioniert es auch.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, warum es nicht funktioniert bzw. woran es liegen könnte?
Muss evtl. auch das Javascript signiert sein? Ich bilde mir ein sowas mal gelesen zu haben.

mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Feb 2007)

Lies dir mal diesen Thread bis zum Ende durch, vielleicht findest du ja gewisse Anregungen. Du kommst nämlich ganz und gar um JavaScript herum... http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=107471

Vielleicht findest du ja auch hier etwas Brauchbares: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=182774#182774


----------



## Gast (9. Feb 2007)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Ich denke, eine Grafik statt des Button zu nehmen ist wahrscheinlich wirklich der einfachste Weg.
Habe inzwischen auch schon probiert das Javascript zu signieren aber irgendwie will es trotzdem nicht.

Also, nochmal danke 
und ein schönes Wochenende

mfg


----------

